# Spider invasion



## User02 (Sep 17, 2015)

While creepy, they are beneficial... its one of the few types of spiders in our house we let be.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

There is a dairy fly problem in my area. The Daddy Longlegs come after them. See why they are there. They aren't really spiders.


----------



## ScottAlex (Dec 31, 2020)

Ok, let's work on the premise that I have a lot of Daddy Long Legs spiders in the crawl space.

They have been there for a long time. Regardless of how they arrived, is there a magic formula for removing them?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Why would you want to remove them, other than arachnophobia?? While they are annoying, they are more beneficial than harmful. They are probably one of the most deadly spiders, but their mouth can't open wide enough to inflict injury to humans. HOWEVER, they eradicate other creepy crawlies, that "could" be detrimental. One benefit to having them is that you can be assured of a dry crawl space. They won't survive in moist conditions.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@ScottAlex - this is the first time I've seen everyone *not* say how to kill a bug! They must be beneficial.

Here's a gentle bug catcher for putting them outside. If I were you, I would still try to see why they set up housekeeping there.









Amazon.com: My Critter Catcher - Spider and Insect Catcher… : Toys & Games


Amazon.com: My Critter Catcher - Spider and Insect Catcher… : Toys & Games



www.amazon.com


----------



## ScottAlex (Dec 31, 2020)

You ask, Why would you want to remove them. 

The wife doesn't like spiders inside the house. 

When she is in bed it freaks her out thinking about the spiders.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Good point.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

"Daddy longlegs will also eat decaying plant matter and fungi."









Daddy Longlegs are not spiders. | BUG UNDER GLASS


Everyone probably remembers going into their closet or the pantry and finding one of these long-legged spiders. The creepy crawly daddy long leg spider has captured the fears of people around the globe due to its frightening appearance and long, spindly legs.Despite rumors to the contrary, the...




bugunderglass.com


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

ScottAlex said:


> You ask, Why would you want to remove them.
> 
> The wife doesn't like spiders inside the house.
> 
> When she is in bed it freaks her out thinking about the spiders.


Try to persuade over time. 

They're part of things, too, and good to have.

I know, I know, uphill battle sometimes. 

But hope you try, and hope you're able to remove successfully if that's what's needed for peace.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

At least they are innocuous spiders and not snakes. She would probably leave if she saw these. We have an abundance of them to keep venomous snakes at bay.


----------



## Moammopls (Aug 6, 2013)

chandler48 said:


> Why would you want to remove them, other than arachnophobia?? While they are annoying, they are more beneficial than harmful. They are probably one of the most deadly spiders, but their mouth can't open wide enough to inflict injury to humans. HOWEVER, they eradicate other creepy crawlies, that "could" be detrimental. One benefit to having them is that you can be assured of a dry crawl space. They won't survive in moist conditions.


This is an old wives tale. They are not venomous and have no toxins capable of harming a human.
That said, there was a time I too fell for this one.


----------

